
Forget sudoku – Japan has produced hundreds of other fiendish logic problems - open-source-ux
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/10/puzzle-masters-japan-sudoku-tokyo
======
xenomachina
Sudoku isn't Japanese. It was invented by an American in 1979 and published in
Dell Magazines with the band "Number Place". It "migrated" to Japan a few
years later, where it was renamed Sudoku.

------
nobrains
We have minesweeper :)

